
Using JS to detect exit page? - omarish

======
omarish
I was going to post this at Dev Shed, but I figured out that we probably have
a lot of really smart people here, too.

Does anybody have a clue on how to figure out where a user went to after they
left your site; basically a way to figure out the user's exit page?

